# The Baseless Lie Thread



## Joecoral (20 Jan 2009)

Post a baseless (but funny) lie about the person who has posted immediately before you.
For example, the next person to post could write "Joecoral has 15 toes but only 6 fingers", or something to effect
Enjoy!


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Jan 2009)

JoeCoral is a really interesting bloke 

AC


----------



## Superman (20 Jan 2009)

Andy is the stig


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Jan 2009)

hahaha 

clark is... a bad person?? 

i'm not very imaginative atm

(ps - how would we know that it's a lie you having 15 toes and six fingers?? )


----------



## Superman (20 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> (ps - how would we know that it's a lie you having 15 toes and six fingers?? )


I know, Joe lives in Wales!     8)


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jan 2009)

superman isnt superman


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jan 2009)

Saintly isn't a Saint, but he likes churches.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jan 2009)

this thread is going to be massive!

tdi-line lives on the moon with 7 dogs, 4 sheep and giraffe called george


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Jan 2009)

saintly is infact a fragment of our imagination


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2009)

Thomas invented the internet.


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jan 2009)

Garuf is a porn star.


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2009)

That's not a lie...


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Jan 2009)

tdi-line is the master


----------



## Simon D (20 Jan 2009)

Ceg lives in Miami, Florida. (Has anyone else noticed he has moved his home from Horesham, West Sussex to the States)??


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jan 2009)

simon's a spanner


----------



## Nick16 (20 Jan 2009)

saintly lives in a cupboard under my stairs and eats pleco wafers at 1AM


----------



## Simon D (20 Jan 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> simon's a spanner



That's true but at least I'm an ajustable spanner!  

Seriously, why is Ceg's profile tell me he's in Miami??? 

Maybe he is..........


----------



## Joecoral (20 Jan 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> JoeCoral is a really interesting bloke


  

Simon is not obsessed with Clives whereabouts


----------



## hellohefalump (20 Jan 2009)

Joe lives in an igloo in London Zoo and is best friends with the polar bears, who are called Jim, Frank and Spot.


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jan 2009)

Helloheofalump is a Giraffe named George.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jan 2009)

simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> Seriously, why is Ceg's profile tell me he's in Miami???


Clive has relocated for work


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Jan 2009)

Nice work !


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2009)

Tonser lives like a hermit, surviving on red cotton thread and clear lacquer.

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2009)

themuleos does not carpet bomb with posts


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2009)

Haha, Bored! and been a while so catching up on things!

Saintly is not quite a man, but also not quite a woman.

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jan 2009)

Sam is a good aqua-scaper.


----------



## Joecoral (23 Jan 2009)

TDI-Line *hates* blyxa!


----------



## Nick16 (23 Jan 2009)

joecoral is really a dragon who *does not* have a fetish for cheap sausages.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2009)

Nick is 298 years old, having found the elixir of internal life in a can of Heinz baked beans.



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Sam is a good aqua-scaper.



You cheeky sod!


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Jan 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You cheeky sod!



Is that your lie Sam? 

Sam does not wear nor need glasses and in fact just wants to look clever.

AC


----------



## Greef (31 Jan 2009)

Garuf won mastermind........twice!


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2009)

greefs first name is.... good


----------



## Nick16 (31 Jan 2009)

thats quite a good one mark!   

saintly does not wish his week was better


----------



## Themuleous (1 Feb 2009)

Shsss Nick is santa...


----------



## TDI-line (3 Feb 2009)

And Sam is his Elf.


----------



## hellohefalump (4 Feb 2009)

and TDI is rudolph


----------



## a1Matt (5 Feb 2009)

and Helena has a very very big red shiny nose.


----------



## Themuleous (5 Feb 2009)

Matt made a suit out of 100% snow and tried to hold up a post office


----------



## TDI-line (5 Feb 2009)

Sam put snow in his fish tank for a new scape.


----------



## Wayney (5 Feb 2009)

TDI line's avatar is the STIG


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

I thought about it but I don't think snowballs last long at 26c


----------



## TDI-line (5 Feb 2009)

Wayney said:
			
		

> TDI line's avatar is the STIG




Shhh.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

I never got that, you don't even look like a cat?  :?


----------



## TDI-line (5 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I never got that, you don't even look like a cat?  :?



This was me aged 4.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Feb 2009)

that is too funny     
I only just realised how sister that cat, I mean TDI, looks.  Really sinister!


----------



## TDI-line (5 Feb 2009)

This is me without the crash helmet now.


----------

